# Picketting Help Needed



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

pickets are ok, but you need to train for them especially if you are gonna sleep. This is short notice just use the temp corral, it'll give you and your horse peace of mind and enjoy your trip. I do alot of big group 200 plus camping, party, trail rides. 90% of the horses stay in hot wire corrals, really quick and easy to set up. I use picket lines for lunch breaks or if I am up and about but not overnight.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I did a lot of CTR for years. All horses have to be kept the same, If one has a corral, Then they all must have corrals Hence tying the horse to the trailer was usually the means of keeping the horse. tying to a high line was also equally acceptable, And I prefer it because I sleep better than feeling the horse tug at the trailer all night.

Trails has a good example of how to set up a high line, But the basic rules are 7feet high, 7 feet between horses and 17" of lead hanging down.

Get a suitable rope, I usually buy 50-60 foot lengths, Because they are a common length in the rope room of my local store. I can easily get 3 horses highline on a 50' rope and still have enough rope to fasten to the trees etc.

You will also need some kind of Tree saver to prevent rope burn on the tree bark. Old cinchs are great for this. But also a Nylon Web strap ( like a seat belt) works great. Place the Tree saver around the tree and attach the rope. I use a Bowline knot. Many beause I can get it UN-DONE after the horses have been tuggin and pulling on it. What ever knot you choose will be much tighter after 2 days of horses tugging on it.

On the opposite end, I usually use a rachet to rachet the line taught. But a truckers know works well.

On the line you use products like Knot Eleminators. But I usually just use some parachute cord tied with a Prussic Loop.

the big concern is you horse getting a leg up and over the lead while scratching his chin. Make sure you keep the lead fairly short, and make the horse stretch everything if he needs to reach the ground ( for hay or water.) I usually don't leave a bucket near the horse while on the high line, I offer water periodically, But if I leave the bucket the horse usually kicks it over and get a leg in the bucket.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Painted said it all. 
Here's a pic and link to the highline info.
I agree with Painted on using knots that can be undone easily. The pocket knife approach to un-tying knots can get spendy.

Just got back from the Norse Peak Wilderness. I'll post more after I clean my gear.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks! That helps a ton. At this ride no horses are allowed to be tied to the trailer. I'm fine with that becuase I wouldn't want them to be tied to it all night anyway. They have the poles already in place for the high line - the rider jsut has to provide the line. I will practice my knot tying ability before attmepting it 3 hours from home. Thanks again!


----------

